# Glasreiniger unterm Monitor >.<



## NeonBlue1909 (24. Februar 2019)

Moin PCGH-Community,

und zwar hab ich heute mal meinen Monitor gereinigt, leider war ich Doofkopf dabei zu großzügig mit dem Glasreiniger, welcher dann unten links irgendwo eingetreten ist, der Display stand aufrecht dennoch hat sich die Flüssigkeit nach oben hin unter dem Display verteilt, sodass nun ein handflächengroßer Fleck entstanden ist dieser ist aber nicht voll und ganz andersfarbig, sondern gibt es einzelne Punkte, und eben den Umriss, welche nach Flüssigkeit aussehen der Rest sieht trocken aus, aber eben Heller als der Rest des Displays (vielleicht hat der Glasreiniger das ganze ja gereinigt ?) Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt eben diesen nervigen großen nicht einheitlichen Fleck. Und wollte mal fragen ob da was zu machen ist ? Funktionieren tut der Monitor tadellos, das Bild hat auch keinerlei Probleme. Sollte ich warten bis er trocknet? Anlassen oder ausschalten? Öffnen oder nicht?  Geht das jemals wieder weg?

Und ja ich weiß ich bin ein Idiot, dennoch danke ich euch schon mal für eure Hilfe 

Achja, das Modell ist: Samsung S24F356F (falls das irgendwie wichtig ist)


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Februar 2019)

Es hat einen Grund warum die ganzen Hersteller sagen dass man bitte KEINEN Reiniger benutzen sollte sondern nur ein leicht feuchtes Tuch.
An dem Schaden den du hast kannste nichts machen. Du hast entweder Glück und der Fleck verschwindet von selbst (wenn der Reiniger hinter dem Display nach vielen Stunden verflogen ist und keine weiteren Schäden angerichtet hat) odet du hast pech und der Fleck ist dauerhaft weil der reiniger mit irgendwas am Display reagiert hat.

An oder aus ist ne Streitfrage. Einierseits trocknet der Reiniger schneller wenn der TFT warm ist, andererseits reagieren Chemische Substanzen bei höheren Temperaturen schneller so dass der Schaden ggf. größer werden könnte.

Persönlich würde ich den Monitor einfach weiter nutzen wie bisher. Wenn nach ein, zwei Wochen keine Besserung eingetreten ist isser halt kaputt.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2019)

Die Scheibe vom Display zu trennen ist ein riesiger Aufwand, aber wenn das Ding sowieso im Arsch ist .. eventuell hast Du ja Bock drauf.

Gibt ne ganze Menge YT-Anleitungen von den Leuten die Polarisationsfolien zwischen Scheibe und Display entfernen wie man das ganze angeht.


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Februar 2019)

So ein Display besteht ja glaube ich aus mehreren dünnen Schichten. Vielleicht ist der Reiniger zwischen einer der Schichten gelaufen. 
Ich würde ihn glaube ich erst einmal nicht einschalten. Stell ihn doch irgendwo an die Heizung, ohne das er die Heizung berührt.
Oder nimm dir nen Föhn und versuch dadurch etwas Wärme zu produzieren. ABER !!! Mit dem Föhn musst du EXTREM vorsichtig sein ! Selbst so ein kleiner Föhn für die Haare ist viel zu heiß für sowas. Damit kannst du ruck zuck Kunststoff schmelzen oder 
an so einem empfindlichen Display sehr sehr schnell noch mehr kaputt machen. 
So ein Display hat viele dünne Schichten die auf keinen Fall heiß oder auch nur etwas zu warm werden dürfen, darum wenn du das versuchst, halte viel Abstand, immer mit Hand dazwischen, immer wieder die Oberfläche fühlen und nicht lange drauf halten sondern wenige Sekunden, etwas warten, nochmal ein paar Sekunden usw.
Ob das Funktioniert weiß ich nicht, und natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.
Aber einschalten würde ich lieber nicht.

Oder warte noch etwas, vielleicht ist ja jemand hier der eine bessere Idee hat.


----------



## NeonBlue1909 (24. Februar 2019)

Und ihr meint der ist jetzt echt hin...? also für mich siehts grade danach aus als wird das wieder, nur der Umriss wird nicht besser mal schauen


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Februar 2019)

NeonBlue1909 schrieb:


> Und ihr meint der ist jetzt echt hin...? also für mich siehts grade danach aus als wird das wieder, nur der Umriss wird nicht besser mal schauen



Wie ist du denn überhaupt auf die Idee mit dem Reiniger gekommen? 

Man sollte Monitor am besten - wie oben schon erwähnt wurde - NUR mit einem leicht(!!) angefeuchteten, fusselfreien Tuch reinigen.

Du kannst jetzt im Nachhinein wirklich nur hoffen das der "Umriss" wieder verschwindet - wirklich große Hoffnung solltest du dir aber nicht machen!


----------



## NeonBlue1909 (25. Februar 2019)

Das ist wohl der Tatsache geschuldet, dass es bisher immer geklappt hat und das etliche Male, nur kommt immer der Tag wo man eines besseren belehrt wird... Die gute Nachricht ist, der Fleck zieht sich zurück und das fast Vollständig, eine dunkle stelle ist aber immer noch zu erkennen, und die Umrisse, bis zu denen die Flüssigkeit sich ausgebreitet hat geht wohl nicht mehr weg kann man aber verkraften, da man dies eigentlich nur auf sehr hellem Hintergrund sieht. Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich das noch weiter verflüchtigt und vielleicht wirklich mini mini minimal bis gar nichts übrig bleibt. Hoffnung kann man ja haben


----------



## colormix (26. Februar 2019)

Der Fleck muss weg den Fleck bekommt man wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr weg  wenn sich    Dreck     mit  Glasreiniger  vermischt  hat      ins  Panel  gelaufen    ist ergibt   einen Fleck ,
wenn Glück trocknet   alles   weg in paar Tagen .
Man soll ja auch nicht das Panel   gleich duschen, 
 ins Tuch und  Glasreiniger  greift  u.a einige Sorten von Kunstofen an ,  z.b Solar Sticks hatte ich mal  damit die  Oberfläche auf einmal  fing es an zu kleben > hatte das Kurstoff etwas aufgelöst , wenn man Pech hat löst es auch den Kleber  womit in Panel die Folie verklebt ist wenn es rein läuft .
Ich nehme immer Display Reiniger von ISY egal ob das nun paar € kostet,   lieber so als das ich das Risiko eingehe ein Panel mit Glasreiniger zu schroten .


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Februar 2019)

Man nimmt KEINE "Reiniger" um Flachbildschirme wieder sauber zu bekommen!
Auch keine "Display-Reniger" von "ISY"!


----------



## NeonBlue1909 (26. Februar 2019)

Man lernt immer was neues, manchmal auf die schmerzhafte Art und bezahlt Lehrgeld  nun weiß ich es ja besser.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Februar 2019)

NeonBlue1909 schrieb:


> Man lernt immer was neues, manchmal auf die schmerzhafte Art und bezahlt Lehrgeld  nun weiß ich es ja besser.



Tipp für die Zukunft:
Wenn man einmal pro Woche das Display ganz leicht feucht abwischt dann setzt sich kein hartnäckiger Schmutz fest der eine "härtere Gangart" bei der Reinigung norig macht. 

PS:
Sei froh das dein Display keinen "Gewittertierchen"-Überfall hat. 
Je nach Ort deren "Hinscheidens" nervt sowas noch einiges mehr!


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Februar 2019)

Na ja, feucht abwischen funktioniert aber nicht immer, um das Display WIRKLICH sauber zu bekommen.

Klar, am besten lässt man es nicht soweit kommen und befreit das Display regelmäßig mit nem weichen Tuch von Staub.

Wenn aber mal ein Fleck draufkommt, dann verteilt man mit nem feuchten Tuch den Schmutz idr. übers komplette Display und hat schlieren im Bild. Spätestens wenn mal die Sonne draufscheint, sieht man das deutlich. Man kanns zwar mindern, indem man das geschmiere immer feiner verteilt, aber wie neu ausgepackt wird das Panel dann nie mehr aussehen.


Wenns nicht anders geht, kann ich persönlich daher nur ein leichtes Spülmittel empfehlen. Das greift die Oberfläche nicht an, lässt sich extrem leicht trockenwischen und ist komplett streifenfrei.
Wir haben im Betrieb schon dutzende Mittel ausprobiert, zig spezial Monitorreiniger, Alkohol und was weiß ich nicht alles. Es gibt nix, was besser als Spülmittel funktioniert! 10-20 sec. und der Monitor sieht aus wie frisch ausgepackt. Kein ewiges rumdrücken und rumreiben am Display. Einfach drüberwischen und der ganze schmodder ist weg. 

Aber wie gesagt, bei nem neuen Monitor würd ich das nicht machen, sondern nur dann, wenn sonst nix mehr hilft.


----------



## Hitcher82 (26. Februar 2019)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Man nimmt KEINE "Reiniger" um Flachbildschirme wieder sauber zu bekommen!
> Auch keine "Display-Reniger" von "ISY"!



Bin aber auch einer der sein 1x wöchentlich Monitor & TV reinigt.
Bin super zufrieden mit ROGGE DUO CLean Original. Kostet zwar nen 10er die Flasche aber hält auch ewig trotz wöchentlicher Nutzung, komplett Schlierenfrei ohne nachpolieren. Bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## LevArris1 (26. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme immer ein möglichst noch neues u. auf jedem Fall sauberes Microfaser-Fenstertuch; spüle es unter dem Wasserhahn mit kaltem Wasser und wringe es dann aus, bis keine Tropfen mehr raus zu quetschen sind. Das nennt man Nebelfeucht.
Dann falte ich es schön gerade, u. wische damit vorsichtig Fernseher und Monitore sauber. Möglichst in Bahnen über den Monitor/Fernseher wischen.  

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich immer sehr zufrieden.  Bekomme Monitor/Fernseher damit streifenfrei sauber.
Monitor/Fernseher natürlich aus machen vorher. Bestenfalls im Kalt-Zustand. 

Das hier kaufe ich immer wieder:
ALCLEAR 950002 Microfaser Fenstertuch - ideal als Mikrofasertuch - Scheibentuch zum Putzen von Auto, Haushalt, Fenster & Chrom - 60x45 cm, weiss: Amazon.de: Auto

Ich reinige mit den älteren Tüchern auch drinnen u. draußen alle Fenster.  Ist für viele Oberflächen geeignet.  Und die ganz alten nutze ich um beim Auto nach dem Waschen die Tür-Ränder zu trocknen.

Braucht Ihr noch mehr Reinigungstipps ?


----------



## colormix (26. Februar 2019)

Ein Richtiges sauberes Panel kennt man daran wenn es ausgeschaltet ist und man direkt mit einer starken Taschenlampe auf das Panel leuchtet darf da  nix zu sehen sein auch keine schlieren,
auf auf zum Frühjahrputz .
Wasser lässt immer Wasser Flecken zurück das Kalk  was im Wasser ist , vielleicht ist   destilliertes Wasser   hier besser .


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2019)

Natürlich destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## LevArris1 (27. Februar 2019)

Ich hab noch keine kalkränder auf meinen Monitoren u. Fernesehern 
Ja, mit ner Taschenlampe kann man gut prüfen, ob man gut geputzt hat.


----------

